# arctic cat 500 bbk



## joe310us (Oct 18, 2011)

I have to do another top end on my 07 500 auto was wanting to turn it up a bunch. i ride mostly mud and water when mothernature has it any ideas i want this to pull front wheels its a stock cat execpt axles snorklel and 30 xxls
thanks for any and all help joe


----------

